# Robot assisted partial nephrectomy



## rachell1976

We are just starting to bill robotic assisted procedures- what is the appropriate code for a robotic assisted Laparoscopic partial nephrectomy?

thanks.


----------



## victoria.bordelon@yahoo.com

in our office we bill it with the laprascopic partial nephrectomy 50543 same would go no matter what type of nephrectomy is done.  And then on top of that we bill S2900 which is for surg techniques requiring robotic system.

hope this helped


----------



## gabrielmartinez

*Robotic assisted/Lap Nephrectomy*

Bill the Lap code for the type of nephrectomy radical ,partial Ect. Add 22 modifier Depending on Insurance & HCPCS code S2900


----------

